# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  الحج السريع ..ارجو الكل يدخل

## الا رسول الله

اخواتي ممكن اعرف شو يعني الحج السريع وهل هو جائز وكم اسعاره 

 :Ast Green: 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة 
شروط ملابس المرأة في العمرة

----------


## شهد12

الحج السريع يعني مايروحون المدينة .. طبعا جائز 

والأسعار تختلف من حملة الى حملة .. 
حسب السكن وكم شخص بيكون في غرفة وحدة .. الغرف الثنائية أغلى طبعا

----------


## عوعو22

طبعا جائز 
وانا ان شاءالله بروح السريع
والفرق أنه إلي يروح التمتع يكون 14 يوم تقريبا يقعدون بالمدينه المنوره ويزورون الاماكن المقدسه
أما السريع يكون اسبوع فقط من يوصلون مكه يعتمرون وعلى طول تبدا مناسك الحج يعني يتوجهون لمنى ويندمجون مع الحجاج إلي راحوا حج التمتع وبالنسبه للاسعار الحج السريع يكون بحدود 17 ألف أما التمتع تقريبا من 23 وطالع بس بعد كل حمله واسعارها فيه رخيص وفيه غالي

----------


## خفيفة الروح

*ان شآء الله انا بسير حج سريع لانه في الحملات يسمونه جذيه ::وبروح بنية حج التمتع:بس ما بروح المدينه لانه مش ركن من اركان الحج ،،فبنوي نية العمره وبعتمر وبتحلل وبعدين بنوي نية الحج يوم الثامن من ذي الحجه
وبنسير الى منى ،،،ونكمل بقية المناسك،،،

وبالنسبه للاسعار يعتمد اذا بتاخذين غرفه خاصه بالنسبه للفندق،،،وبعد على الحملات مش مقصرين في الاسعار*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
الحج السريع
موقع القرضاوي/24-11-2008

- من فتاوى العلامة الشيخ يوسف القرضاوي

- السؤال: بعض الحملات تطرح ما يسمى بالحج السريع، والذي يكاد يكون في آخر الأيام، فقط الوقوف بعرفة ثم المبيت بمزدلفة والعودة بعد ذلك، ما رأي فضيلتكم؟

- الإجابة:

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد..

الحج الكامل يحتاج من الإنسان إلى أربعة أيام أو خمسة، من يوم التروية وهو يوم الثامن من ذي الحجة، يذهب ويبيت في منى ويصلى الصلوات الخمس فيها ويذهب في اليوم التاسع إلى عرفات، ويقف هذا الموقف العظيم داعيا ذاكرا مهللا مكبرا مصليا حتى الغروب، ثم يذهب إلى مزدلفة ثم إلى منى ليبيت فيها إلى منتصف الليل ثم يذهب في الصباح إلى منى ويرمي جمرة العقبة، ثم يذهب إلى مكة ليطوف بالبيت يوم النحر "يوم الحج الأكبر"، وهو طواف الإفاضة، وبعد أن يذهب ويرمي الجمرات في اليوم الأول واليوم الثاني، واليوم الثالث (فمن تعجل في يومين فلا إثم عليه، ومن تأخر فلا إثم عليه) ففي ثالث يوم العيد من الممكن كما يقول الإمام أبو حنيفة الرمي من الصباح في يوم النحر فيرمي ويسافر عائدا إلى بلاده وبذلك انتهى الحج ولا حرج عليه بعد ذلك، ويمكن للحاج أن يذهب إلى عرفة يوم التاسع مباشرة، فتكفيه إذن أربعة أيام.

الحج الأسرع

- السؤال: ما أقل مدة لمن يريد أن يؤدي الحج بأسرع وقت ممكن، فهناك رجل ظروفه لا تسمح له بالبقاء عدة أيام في أرض المناسك. فما الذي يلزمه ولا بد من وقت لأداء شعائر الحج؟

- الإجابة:

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد..

يستطيع المسلم أن يؤدي مناسك الحج الأساسية التي لا تجوز فيها الإنابة، ويلزم أن يؤديها بنفسه في أقل من أربع وعشرين ساعة.

على أن يذهب إلى الحج في اليوم التاسع صبيحة أو ضحى (يوم عرفة) وينوي الحج مفردا أو قارنا، يقول: لبيك اللهم حجا، إذا كان مفردا، أو لبيك اللهم حجا وعمرة إذا كان قارنا، فيجمع بين النسكين ويكون له ثوابهما، وعليه هدي: شاة يذبحها.

وفي هذا اليوم ـ يوم عرفة ـ يكون المطاف والمسعى فارغين، فيطوف ويسعى بسهولة ويسر، ثم يذهب إلى عرفات، فيصلي الظهر والعصر جمع تقديم إذا وصل قبل العصر، وهذا هو الأولى، أو جمع تأخير إذا وصل بعد العصر.

ويظل في عرفات ذاكرا مسبِّحًا مهللا مكبرا ملبيا داعيا بما تيسر له من الدعوات المأثورة، حتى تغرب الشمس، فينفر مع الحجيج من عرفات إلى مزدلفة، ويصلي في مزدلفة المغرب والعشاء جمع تأخير، ويتناول فيها طعام العشاء، ويمكنه أن يغادر بعدها على مذهب مالك، والأفضل أن يبقى حتى يظهر القمر، أي حوالي منتصف الليل، ثم يغادر مزدلفة ـ كما هو مذهب الحنابلة ـ مع الضعفة من الشيوخ والنساء والصبيان وأمثالهم.

ويذهب إلى منى لرمي (جمرة العقبة) ويحلق أو يقصر، ثم ينزل إلى مكة، ويطوف طواف الإفاضة، وهو ركن في الحج، وقد أنهى كل أركان الحج وفرائضه الأساسية.

ويمكنه أن يسافر بعد ذلك، وما بقي من أعمال الحج ينيب عنه من يقوم به، ويجبره بدم (ذبح شاة) عن كل عمل أو (سُبْع بقرة) فيوكل من يذبح عنه، ومن يرمي عنه الجمرات الثلاث في اليوم الثاني واليوم الثالث للعيد. فعليه هدي عن القران إن كان قارنا بين الحج والعمرة، وهدي بدل المبيت في منى، وهدي عن الإنابة في الجمرات، ويمكنه أن يذبح بقرة عن هذا كله، وما يفضل فهو صدقة منه.

وهذا هو أسرع حج ممكن، وهو مقبول إن شاء الله لمن احتاج إليه. وما جعل الله على عباده في الدين من حرج.

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## أم مجاهدuae

أولاً:
الحج شرعاً ثلاثة أنواع: التمتع-القران- المفرد

وأفضلها التمتع(العمرة ثم الحل كاملاً ثم الإحرام يوم التروية)

ثانيا:
وأما الحج السريع فهو اسم تطلقه الحملات على عرض من العروض وهو الذهاب للحج مباشرة دون الذهاب إلى المدينة لمدة أسبوع
وهو حج كامل شرعي يصلح فيه التمتع أو القران(على قول) أو الإفراد.

أما الذهاب إلى المدينة لزيارة المسجد النبوي فهو مستحب وليس ركن أو واجب من واجبات الحج، ولا علاقة به بأعمال الحج.

أردت التوضيح لأني وجدت الخلط من الكثير بين أنواع الحج شرعاً، وأنواع العروض المقدمة عند الحملات التي لا علاقة بها بأنواع النسك.

دمتن بخير

----------


## أحلى ملك

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## الا رسول الله

شكرا اخوات على الافاده

----------


## @الحلا كله@

جزاااااااااكم الله خيراااااا

----------


## دهن_العود

ماقصرن البنات

----------

